# Anybody recognize these folks?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Daisy Mae and Lil' Abner


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that you and Kim?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Ellie Mae Clampett and Jethro Bodine prior to the trip west.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, it's Abner and Daisy Mae... sort of. They're a work in progress. My buddy Andrew thinks I should do Lonesome Polecat and Hairless Joe next... anybody got an indian, a caveman and a washtub that they can spare?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What about "Joe Btfsplk"? Of course then you'd need some method of pumping water into the black cloud over his head so it would constantly rain on him.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Mar 2011 07:20 PM 
What about "Joe Btfsplk"? ..... 
Some days I think I'm him, or he is me....


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't that Jethro and Ele May Clampit?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

She's pretty good. I need to muscle him up and add a huge cowlick


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

And I see that you also have Salome (aka the _Hammus Alabamus_), the Yocum family's beloved pet pig in the scene. I miss Lil' Abner, and Al Capp was a hoot when he appeared on TV on the Johnney Carson Show. Your stuff is a real blast from the past. (Oh! You need to find some large scale bowling pins to turn into Schmoos.) 

Yours, 
David Meashey 

PS If you do Hairless Joe and Lonesome Polecat, you will need to add some of the ingredients for Kikapoo Joy Juice to the washtub. (Railroad track for iron and a dead mule for body.)


----------

